
#1 Feature Your Next Web App Needs - alexyakunin
https://medium.com/@alexyakunin/features-of-the-future-web-apps-part-1-e32cf4e4e4f4
======
alexyakunin
What’s the biggest difference between the modern and the future web apps? To
answer this question, let’s ask the opposite one first: what’s the most
rudimentary UX feature used by almost any web app today? I nominate this
button: ...

